# ganze zelle auslesen mit zahlen in excel



## Schrumpel (2. Februar 2004)

ich bin soweit fertig mit meiner suche (siehe   "Daten in Excel suchen und addieren "). ich hab nur folgendes Problem:
Ich hab zahlenwerte von 1 bis 204.
wenn ich die zahl 1 als suchkriterium habe dann findet er auch  die zahlen 102, 103, usw...
das soll er ja nicht. die kommen ja später.
wenn ich das suchkriterium als string angebe hilft das auch nicht.
wie kriege ich es hin das er nur die 1 findet und nicht eine zahl in der eine 1 vorkommt?


----------



## Leola13 (2. Februar 2004)

Hai,

hilft Dir dies weiter ? 

=+WENN(A1=1;"JA";"NEIN")

Wobei ich nicht ganz Dein Problem verstehe.  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Schrumpel (3. Februar 2004)

habs hinbekommen.
siehe anderen beitrag..


----------

